
Opera browser build adds a first: Free, unlimited VPN for secure surfing - raddad
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3059514/browsers/opera-browser-build-adds-a-first-free-unlimited-vpn-for-secure-surfing.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11540389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11540389).

------
arm
Also see this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11540389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11540389)

------
brudgers
Another current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11540389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11540389)

